# Hardwareversand.de - fühle mich betrogen



## Micky_G (7 Februar 2011)

So kanns einem gehen. Da sucht man sich einen vermeintlich soliden Händler im Internet und dann das. Ich habe dort ein NAS zu einem sehr anständigen Preis gekauft und bekam es auch superschnell geliefert. Das wars dann aber schon mit den positiven Erfahrungen. Das Ding war gebraucht, das Netzteil fehlte. Wer jetzt aber glaubt, eine anständige Firma reagiert prompt, weit gefehlt.
Tagelang bekam ich gar keine Antwort, dann wurde mir mal telefonisch eine Gutschrift zugesagt und der Nachversand des Netzteils. OK dachte ich, klingt gut. Ich habe weder das Netzteil noch die Gutschrift bis heute erhalten. Ich erwäge ernsthaft eine Strafanzeige. Hardwareversand.de - neee!!!


----------



## jakestyler (15 März 2012)

Es wäre praktisch wenn du genau Angaben zum Produkt machen könntest (Link, Artikelnummer). Ich habe dort schon oft bestellt und auch der Kundenservice war immer hilfreich.


----------



## Hippo (15 März 2012)

Staubst Du immer historische Threads ab und glaubst Antwort zu kriegen?


----------



## jakestyler (15 März 2012)

nö, ich hoffe helfen zu können  Aber ich wurde schon drauf hingewiesen


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 März 2012)

ich hatte mit denen nie Probleme


----------

